# BAD day gets worse



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as I type this I am in a terrible mood and wish that ------------------ well lets just say I am tired of driving behind SLOW PEOPLE, dealing with construction and working 20 miles from home! :veryangry: 

I took me 60 minutes to get home today! I am so frustrated with work for different reasons as well!









well while writing this my dad came in and we talked and boy I feel so much better. I am going to pray about a job change and get my resume out to some places. Things are looking brighter.

He also said that the barn could start as early as December!!!
I am to work on what I want ASAP! I could :leap: for joy!!!



still frustrated with work though............ok going to eat dinner now, keep thinking good thoughts.........


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, there are positives. I drive 43 miles to work. Some people drive alot longer, so that's comforting. 
And you can always find another job.  Okay, that isn't a real perk-you-up response, but I am tired and I'm trying. haha


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah I am going to update my resume and try to get a job at one of those chain places that will teach you a bit before they dump you on the floor. (on the floor means give you a spot to do hair in the salon - it is a good thing)

So if I can do that close to home I think I will be happier.


I like shampooing but I don't see how I can actualy work my way up to being prosperous where I am at now.

I did think of you Julie when I wrote about the 20 miles I know I should be happy but I feel so bad because I missed being able to be a help to my mom because I wasn't home in time to take my brothers somewhere I it was just the straw that broke the camel's back so they say.

I am not going to quit like tomorrow but i am going to check out my options. I want to move out of being a shampooist and be a stylist I just can't see that happening where I am at.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, my miles have cut down by 13, so I'm feeling very lucky. And I do have to rush home and do end up missing things. That's part of working, but I definitely understand. My new boss is great about letting me get out of there so I won't miss too much. And I have lots of room to move up here, so while it's scary, press on and find something better suited to you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

scary ----- you got that right.

part of me doesn't even want to persue a new job because of all the unkowns that come with a new job. 

but if I pray about it and I feel the Lord's peace I know I will feel much better about it.

and the fact that my dad is supportive of me HELPS A TON!


Oh I am going to start being a part of this dance ministry so I am excited about that!

I can't wait! I have always wanted to do dance and this way I get to do it as ministry. That starts on Saturday for me.  so there are good things in my life. I just need to keep remembering that during the times I wish I could do something nasty to the slow car in front of me!! (ok I admit I have a temper!) thankfully when I feel that way I am able to pray and calm down. Road rage isn't a good idea! :S 

Anyway that only happens every once in a while but I always scares me when I feel that way, another reason I think I need to find a job closer to home. 

I love the saying "I love people, it is man kind I can't stand!"


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I work about 1 1/2 miles down the road at the onion shed. It isn't the best job-but it's the one i've been at the longest so I suppose that counts for something good. For the most part I like it, except for feeling like some of the rules are meant more for children than adults and sometimes it feels like certain people get away with breaking the rules. Other than that it is a pretty stress free job. I do wish I had something a bit more dependable-even though it is perfect driving distance from my house. One thing i'd recommend is that you find another job before quitting the one you have if you can. I think it looks better on a job record-plus i've done it and felt awful afterwards. Although end the end I was glad I left that job as it was wayyyyy to stressful of a job for me. I have to say i'm certainly proud of myself for being at this job as long as I have been. I know that the job you want will come your way just keep looking.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yah I have already sent in online applications ot the places of interest but I will be applying in person to the places.

I won't servive if I didn't have the job I do have so I will be wise and stick it out until the Lord provides a new place


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah Stacey- I am retired but it wasn't that long ago. When you work, you can't choose the people there- you just have to adjust to what's there. It can be really difficult- and it's not always clear cut what you should do. It's a shame that people have to work at all but I kept telling myself that not having a good job was a whole lot worse. Sometimes it was not enough.

I used to have my hair cut at a lady's home- she had a area set aside with a sink, chair etc. 
I have also see women form a co-op. Is that possible for you?

I also guess I have slowed up driving too now that I don't have to squeeze everything into my life. I live off a narrow, steep and twisty road that has no shoulders and 200 foot drop offs so there's no place to pass- there are turn outs to pull over to let anyone go by. I use them a lot but there are some people who don't at all which is very unfair. Sometimes I feel that people who do that are being passive aggressive but there are also times before I reach a turn out that I'm saying to myself "Well how much faster than the speed limit do they want me to go?"

Maybe you should visualize a button on your dash that you can mentally press to administer an electric shot to the posterior of the person in front of you?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: good one!

actually I have done my fair share of driving slow as well, it just gets to me when I am tired and want to get home! Not that going 5 mph faster would get me home that much faster it just is that illusion that going fast gives you, SIGH. I need to just slow down and smell the roses i know I know, working on it. 

yes eventually I do want to do hair out of my house but for now I don't think that would bring enough money in for me to keep myself afloat, though worse case yes I could do that. I just got my stylist chair in the mail so I have part of the set up needed.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

neh Stacey I know what it's like. Slow drivers can be REALLY annoying. and then when I'm driving slow and trying to keep to a town speed limit or something, and someone's driving close up to me behind, I think like "he must be really mad at me" kind of thing.

And I hate having to drive places every day too. I only have to drive 15 or so miles rather than your 20 but it's still a pain. And when you don't want to go to the destination. Yoicks can be bad.

Just hang on in there and hopefully you can get your resume out and start looking at other jobs! Don't give up and try to keep cheerful!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks, she made another move at the salon and now I am most certain I am ready to move.

She has made it so that basically I can never do anything but shampoo! 


So I need to find another job if I want to do anything besides shampoo for the rest of my life.


----------



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

Stacey, when you work on your resume, don't forget to add that you are the "Webmaster (webmistress?) extraordinaire" for this website. It doesn't matter what kind of position you are looking for. It shows you are smart and internet-savvy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Stacey...all I can say is I've been there! And even though I drive 5 miles to work and the only thing that slows me down are the deer that move before 5am! My hubby drives 27 miles to work and not only has to watch for deer but also those "inconsiderate drivers". If I'm a bit late...no big deal...if he's late he loses an hours pay! As far as the job search..I wish you luck...I was schooled in Home Health and Child Developement...and after working in care homes and Daycare Centers....thru personal reasons..I chose to work in the small restaurant up the road. I have been there just about 8 years...and well the pay could be more but I do so enjoy cooking...besides my pay covers my house payment as well as a few small bills as well. That and the fact that I have such a caring boss...if you remember when I lost my Dolly..how compassionate he was. I do think that you have the knowledge and the strength to find what you want...I hope that all goes well with your barn building project and it will get your mind off of things at work.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Good news ---- I am always happy when I have good news to report. 


I took my resume into Great Clips and the manager there was extremely nice and she read through my application right there and said that if she didn't have a spot there is a very good chance that another one of their "stores" was hiring and I would get a call tomorrow to set up a more formal inteview! 

I am excited - I need to keep grounded though but if this comes through it totaly is a God thing.

Thanks all for your words of encouragement and also those of you who remind me how good I do have it even now. :hug:

Janine - I didn't even think to put that on there but maybe next time I will add something to that effect. thanks


----------



## Chaty (Oct 5, 2007)

Comming from someone that has done hair for more than 20 years...Regis salon is a good place to work also and they do training also and you are not just a shampooist either...also Great Clips is basically a haircutting place,,,,nothing bad against it but I worked for 6 yrs at Regis Salon and was a manager before retiring to the farm. They have their benifits also there you might want to check and see before you jump to another place. Great Clips as far as I know cant remember if they do trianing and you do have to do a hair test there also.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Great Clips does training, I need that.

Never heard of Regis Salon - they might not be here on the east coast.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 5, 2007)

They are usually located in malls and I know they are up there as the main office is in Minnasota and they have them all the way to NYC I have been to conventions where I have met managers and others. Just go to http://www.Regissalon.com and see if 1 is near you. Yes Great Clips is good as I have hired people from them before and had to retrain them to do coloring and perming because here they didnt get to do that in the shops they worked at. You might find 1 near you...its just a thought...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I did check, thanks for the link.

The closest one is in the mall right around the corner from the salon I am in already. I drive is an issue - but I will keep it in mind because of the high praise you gave it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

new thread


----------

